# Be Careful...



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

You better be careful of what you wish for, because your wishes can come true in one destructive event! I found this out the hard way when Mike (Webmeister) sent me some crazy ass winnings for his Craziest Mofo contest!! 

Mike sent me a HdM Dark Sumatra and illusione and five Villiger Exports with a leather case, because he knew I had wanted them. On top of all that he also sent me a Phoenix (which I meant to buy but never got around too) and a 601 Maduro (awesome stick!). Thanks so much Mike...I don't deserve it, but I'm sure glad you sent it. I appreciate it man!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

those villiger exports any good? i've been wanting to try those...


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

You're getting destroyed!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice hit...


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice and generous hit Mike.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I noticed that every Illusione cigar I have has a split on the toe. 
Anyone else have this happen?
Nice hit.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Villiger are pretty good, i need to try some more.
enjoy.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice hit there!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome selection; great tastes.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh Sweet--Charlie's a good BOTL--well deserving my Brother


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I noticed that every Illusione cigar I have has a split on the toe.
> Anyone else have this happen?
> Nice hit.


i have only had one issue, and that was with the f9. i think these cigars like higher rh. i am storing mine at 70-72. i will drybox them before i smoke. any other thoughts or experience? i went and checked them after i read this, they are fine. whew!

sorry about the thread jack.

nice hit web. the BOTLs around here never stop amazing me.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, that's a good hit. 

Those Hoyo de Monterey Dark Sumatra's are excellent for the price.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

CHA-CHING!! Nice score on some tasty sticks :biggrin:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> You're getting destroyed!


No kidding...man you guys have been killing me! Space in my humi is at a serious premium, and my smoking opportunities are getting less and less. Damn cold weather!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I noticed that every Illusione cigar I have has a split on the toe.
> Anyone else have this happen?
> Nice hit.


yep...mine too...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Labman said:


> No kidding...man you guys have been killing me! Space in my humi is at a serious premium, and my smoking opportunities are getting less and less. Damn cold weather!!





Maduro PiPs said:


> yep...mine too...


only one solution... time to uprgrade humi's...

generous hit.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Santa Claus is alive and well in cigar land.


----------



## Envision (Sep 24, 2007)

Labman said:


> No kidding...man you guys have been killing me! Space in my humi is at a serious premium, and my smoking opportunities are getting less and less. Damn cold weather!!


Cold weather USED to be a problen for me before I moved from MI to VA! Extra large blankets and a patio heater just might be in your best interests! lol

(Nice hit up there, BTW!)


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Charlie's number was up - not that I keep a list or anything. There were a lot of excellent entries in my contest thread, but his just kinda summed it up perfectly. Took a little intel gathering to select the right munitions, and I love the ensuing carnage. Enjoy em bro!

Did I mention "there is no list. It does not exist..."?


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

That's a nice one!


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I noticed that every Illusione cigar I have has a split on the toe.
> Anyone else have this happen?
> Nice hit.


Out of curiosity, I checked my stash of Illusione's. I have some of every vitola and the only ones I found splits on were the two 4/2g's and one of the f9's. All of the rest were in immaculate condition. I keep that particular humi at 70-71% rh. FWIW, it's been my observation that the splits are happening on single sticks in transit.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

There for a second I thought it was going to be an OFAC letter.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> only one solution... time to uprgrade humi's...
> 
> generous hit.


LOL I was talking about split wrappers on the foot....


----------

